# Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen



## jmoerni (23. Februar 2013)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen dieses Jahr meine Boilies selber zu machen.
Mein Vereinsgewesser ist recht kleine hat aber ein sehr guten Karpfen bestand. Ich möchte in meinem Rezept darauf achten das die Boilies bekömmlich sind und nicht 5 Tage oder mehr am Futterplatz liegen bis sie sich aufgelöst haben. Ideal wären für mich ca. 36 Stunden.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Inhaltsangabe zum Mix:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]15%   Milchpulver[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]25%   Hartweizengrieß[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]15%   Maismehl[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]15%   Sojamehl vollfett[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]20%   Birdfood[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5%     Robin Red[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5%     Eierschalen (10 Eier)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10ml [/FONT]Erdbeer Flavour  (1kg Mix)

  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich habe mir den schönen Mixrechner zugelegt und dieser spuckt mir volgende Werte aus:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
Nährwerte des Mixes wenn man das im Mix enthaltene Wasser mit einrechnet:[/FONT]
          [FONT=&quot]Protein:[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]16,0%[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Kohlenhydrate:[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]44,4%[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Fett:[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]7,0%[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Rohfaser:[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]5,1%[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Löslichkeit:[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]15,0%[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bindung:[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]53,8%[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Schüttgewicht:[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]617g/L[/FONT]


  Die Zusammensetzung scheint im grünen Bereich zu liegen|kopfkrat jedoch wäre ich über Verbesserungsvorschläge und Anregungen sehr Glücklich:m.

MFG
jmoerni


----------



## allrounder13 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Warum möchtest du unbedingt ein erdbeer flavour haben? Ich empfehle dir eher natürliche Attraktoren. Ich würde auf jeden Fall Fischmehl hinzufügen.


30% Fischmehl
15% Milchpulver
20% Hartweizengrieß
10% Maismehl
10% Sojamehl vollfett
10% Birdfood
5% Robin Red

als Verfeinerung würde ich z.B. Zuckmückenlarven, Gammarus, Krill, Paprikapulver, Currypulver, Pfeffer usw. nehmen. finde ich sinnvoller als künstilches flavour.


----------



## jmoerni (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Danke für die schnell Antwort,

grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht. In meinem Fisch mix kommen keinerlei Flavour dazu.

dort verwende ich Atraktoren wie z.b Mückenlarven, Gammarus, Seidenraupen usw. zusätzlich habe ich dort auch Addetive wie Betain oder Fischprotein verwendet.
Allerdings möchte ich bei diesem Mix gerne etwas Fruchtiges verwenden.
Habe mich dabei für Lebensmittelechtes Aroma von Naturebaits entschieden.
Gibts am "Grundgerüst" des Boilies etwas zubemängeln? evt trotzdem Fischmehl dazu nehmen?


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Moin,

ich hab auch schon genug Boilies ohne Fischmehl gemacht. Gefällt mir besser. Fischmehl ist nur eine gute Zutat um kräftigen Geschmack und hochwertige Nährwerte in den Boilie zu bringen.

Ich hab den Proteingehalt eben nachgerechnet. Ich bin auf 20% gekommen. Das sollte locker reichen! Protein braucht Zeit, bis es verdaut und aufgespalten wird. Die Leute, die schnell verdauliche High Protein Boilies drehen, produzieren recht teuren Karpfenkot. Ein Großteil der Nährwerte fliegt nur so durch. So freut sich derjenige, der euch das Zeug verkauft hat und die Rotaugen/Rotfedern/Brassen im Gewässer.

Du willst lockere Boilies, allerdings nimmst du von Griess recht viel. Griess ist ein starker Binder. Ich würde mehr Sojamehl und weniger Griess nehmen. Ausserdem macht Soja den Mix auch gut Rollbar und zur Not gibst du halt ein bisschen Öl mit in den Mix.

Edit: Ich bin kein Freund von Fischmehl in Fruchboilies. In den meisten Gewässern fangen fruchtige und fischige/herbe Köder. In den Fällen wären auch Frucht Boilies auf Fischmehl Basis kein Problem. Doch es gibt eben auch Gewässer, wo die Karpfen Frucht ODER Fisch/Herbe Köder bevorzugen. Wenn du nun Fruchtig Herbe Boilies hast, dann kann es sein, das die nicht genommen werden. Eine Ursache zu finden, warum die Boilies dort nicht laufen wird dann schwer. Wenn man weiss, was für ein Gewässertyp man hat und man ebenfalls weiss, das dort fischige/herbe Boilies "laufen", dann kannst du auch ohne Probleme einen Frucht-Fischmix machen. Aber wenn fischige Boilies laufen, und du sowieso Fischmehl verwendest, dann kannst auch gleich Liver Liquid oder Monstercrab zugeben und rollst fischige Boilies...Sorgen um Nährwerte brauchst du dir bei der Verwendung von Sojamehl auch nicht machen, denn dort ist ebenfalls sehr viel Protein drin.


----------



## jmoerni (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

hi Allrounder27,

danke für deine erklärungen! In meinem Mixrechner ist Sojamehl(vollfett) mit 100% Bindung und Hartweizengriess mit 95% angegeben. 
ich habe eben mal einen Testmix gemacht(100g) sind ca 20 Boilies. 10 habe ich gekocht und 10 gedampft. ich werd mir mal anschauen wie schnell sie arbeitern und wie sie sich auflösen.
hast du evt noch tips für zutaten die eine hohe Löslichkeit haben. Mir sind ansonsten nur die üblichen bekannt wie Fischprotein , Blutmehl, Lebermehl und Betain.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Nabend,

ich glaube, das Weizengriess mehr bindet. Aber so dramatisch ist das in diesem Fall nicht.

Löslichkeit ist so eine Sache. Die Idee dahinter ist ja, dass der Boilie viele Inhalststoffe abgibt und Karpfen so über eine größere Distanz anlockt und "unschlüssige" Karpfen zum fressen animiert. Nun kann man für Additive (liver, glm, black pepper) aber richtig Kohle rausbrennen. Ein löslicher Boilie mit den "besten" Zutaten und Additiven ist natürlich unter Wasser ein -teurer- Fischmagnet. Ich würde aber dennoch einen anderen, günstigeren Weg gehen.

Soake die Boilies einfach.

Ich bin ein absoluter Fan von den Nutrabaits Liquid Foods
http://www.nutrabaits.net/liquid_foods.html

Multimino, Nutramino und Liquid Kelp Extract

Und von den Dynamite Baits
http://www.carpfishing.de/index.php...TCsid=qt4ee832gh94njjlmmjhu5qas7&filter_id=56

Wobei hier "the Source" mein absoluter Lieblingsflavour/Boilie ist.
Diese Liquids können sehr gut im Mix eingesetzt werden. Jedoch ist die benötigte Menge im Mix sehr hoch. Aus dem Kopf weiss ich das grad nicht, glaube aber es liegt im Bereich 1-5ml pro Ei (!).

---

Du könntest deinen Mix mit den von dir genannten Zutaten verfeinern. Black Pepper und GLM bringen es auch. Aber wie ich schon sagte, es wird verdammt teuer!

Ich würde dir den einfacheren Weg empfehlen. Roll einen einfachen (!) Mix ab und soake deine Boilies nach Bedarf. Du kannst auch welche zerbrechen und soaken. Pellets und Frolic (evtl. sogar Groundbait/Stippfutter) würden einen aktiven Futterplatz noch unterstützen.

Grade wenn du sagst, das du in einem kleinen Gewässer mit gutem Karpfenbestand angelst, dann würde ich Ködertechnisch auf dem Teppich bleiben! Ob du nun einen Köder abrollst, der 10-15 Euro das Kilo kostet, oder aber einen günstigen für 4-6 Euro wird keinen so großen Unterschied machen. Ausser das du +100 Euro weniger im Portemonnaie hast. In dem von dir genannten Gewässertyp wäre die erforderliche Futtermenge ebenfalls etwas höher.

Mal etwas zu Grundlegendes zu den Boilies und den netten und teuren Spielreien, die man dort reinmischen kann. Diese ganzen Sachen kommen alle aus England. Und Karpfenangeln in England ist mir unserem nur teilweise zu vergleichen. Die Engländer angeln an Teichen, die wir als Pfützen bezeichnen würden. In diesen Pfützen sind manchmal nur eine abgezählte Anzahl an Karpfen drin. Es gibt Pfützen, die einen Bestand von 1-4 Karpfen haben. Dafür sitzen an diesem See aber an jedem Tag im Jahr Angler und stellen diesen Karpfen nach. Der Angeldruck ist extrem hoch und es sind viele Karpfenangler vorhanden. Die Fische haben also irgendwann alles gefressen (und wurden drauf gefangen) was der Ködermarkt so hergibt. Ausserdem muss man die wenigen Fische auch auf den einen Köder aufmerksam machen.

An solchen Gewässern kann ich solche "Edelzutaten" in Fischködern noch verstehen. Zumal manche Angler dort mit Mikro Mengen auskommen...und auskommen müssen. 2 Fische im See aber an jedem Tag im Jahr mehr als 5 Angler im Wasser. Da kann man nicht viel abkippen.

In Deutschland haben wir oftmals überbesetzte Vereinseen. Wie in deinem Fall. Weiterhin muss man sagen, das der Karpfen ein Allesfresser ist. Ich habe schon welche auf Köderfisch gefangen und wenn du eine Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte versenkst, dann wird die auch gefressen. Der Karpfen ist an sich kein Kostverächter und wird auf die Köder gehen.

Solange du deshalb keine "englischen Zustände" hast, würde ich es sehr einfach halten. Einfacher aber qualitativer Mix (keine alten Sachen) und moderat Flavour/Sweetner/Salz. Ich habe lange Zeit mit einem selbstgerollten Source Boilie geangelt. Einfacher Fischmix + Nutramino + The Source Liquid. Hielt sich preislich in Grenzen und hat gefangen.

Und wenn du das ganze beschleunigen willst, dann eben Pellets/Frolic/Grundfutter dazu. Mehr Action geht nicht. 

Übrigens, wenn du in solchen Seen den ganz schnellen Erfolg willst, dann nutze mal Stick Mixe.

Stick Mix: Für alle, die es nicht wissen.
Grundfutter+leicht lösliche Mikro Pellets vermengen und mit reichlich Dip und ohne Wasser (!) ankneten. Das ganze mit einem PVA Strump am Haken befestigen und ab ins Wasser. Eine größere Lockmittelexplosion gibts nicht. (Ausser du versenkst die ganze Flasche Liquid, das wird aber wieder teuer).

#h


----------



## jmoerni (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Danke dir nochmals,

ich werd es mal beim einfachen aufbau belassen und mein neues Baitboot mit einer Ladung Stick Mix auf die Reise schicken.|bla:

Ich hoffe das die Temperaturen langsam mal nach oben gehn und die Boilies schon bald getestet werden können.
Wobei ich bei den kalten Temperaturen wohl erstmal auf meinen Fischmix zurück greifen werde.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Na dann viel Erfolg.

Denk dran, das der Stick Mix noch so porös sein muss, das der unter Wasser auseinanderfällt und keinen Klumpen bildet.

Und grade mit dem Futterboot hast du ja endlos viele Möglichkeiten, auch Micro-Mini Pellets und eingelegte Tigernüsse/Mais/Partikel zu füttern. Da wird was gehen, ohne das du Sinnlos Geld für die teuersten Zutaten verschwenden musst.


----------



## fonk (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Hallo alle zusammen
Möchte auch zum ersten mal boilies selber machen könnte man zu dem oben angegebenen mix auch im mixer zerkleinerte erdbeeren statt dem lockstoff verwenden ?#c


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Die sind dafür zu schade und eigendlich auch nicht fangfördernd. Es ist nicht so, dass Karpfen eine besondere Vorliebe für echte Erdbeeren haben. Sie würden sie wohl probieren, aber verrückt danach sind sie nicht. Der Erfolg der Erdbeerboilies liegt mMn. in der Süße und der auffälligen Farbe. Viele Flavours bringen nichts und verteuern den Köder nur.


----------



## fonk (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Und was wäre mit roter Grütze 
Ich würde nähmlich gerne boilies ohne irgentwelche lockstoffe od ähnliches machen


----------



## fonk (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Oder irgentwas ähnliches was man im supermarkt oder in der tierhandlung bekommt


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Wie wäre es mit roter Lebensmittelfarbe, Erdbeergetränkepulver und Süßstoff?


----------



## fonk (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Ok werde ich versuchen
Was hältst du von erdbeer statt vanille pudding
Und etwas getränkepulver dazu etwas rote robin red


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Geht auch. Vergiss aber nicht, dass das keine wirklichen Attraktoren für den Karpfen sind. Das ist eher eine "vertrauensbildende Maßnahme" für den Angler.


----------



## fonk (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Ok
Werde den pudding ganz weglassen
Glaubst du dass das getränkepulver  den gewünschten effekt erbringt
Möchte gerne noch vanille geschmack reinbringen glaubst du dass da vanille zucker und backaroma diesen effeckt erfüllt ?


----------



## fonk (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

??#c#c


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

ja, das würde gehen


----------



## fonk (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Werde es versuchen thx
Den mix möchte ich so
 15% Milchpulver
25% Hartweizengrieß
15% Maismehl
15% Sojamehl vollfett
20% Birdfood
5% Robin Red
5% Eierschalen 
Etwas erdbeer getränkepulver
 eiweißpulver mit vanille geschmack
Etwas vanillie zucker


----------



## NedRise (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Hi,

welches Birdfood willst Du nehmen, Nectar Blend würde sich anbitten. Oder 15% Nectar Blend und 5% Robin Red. Dann noch etwas Sweetner und dann hast Du deinen fruchtig süssen Boilie. 

Durch das Nectar hast Du auch Struktur in deinem Boilie.

Gruss 

Michael


----------



## fonk (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Wo bekommt man denn das birdfood in der tierhandlung ?
Findest du das eiweispulver mit vanillie gut ? Und wie viel pulver ?


----------



## fonk (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Wo bekommt man denn das birdfood und das robin red ? In der tierhandlung ?
Findest du das eiweißpulver mit vanille gut und wie viel von den zwei pulvern soll uch nehmen ?
Soll ich noch backaroma mit vanille geschmack hinzugeben


----------



## NedRise (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Hi,

ja Vanille kannst du nehmen, Eiweiss Pulver geht auch, habe es mal als lösliche Zutat in einen Boilie gegeben. 

Das Vanillearoma ist aber eher was für deine Nase, das sollte Dir bewustsein.

Mach einfach das Birdfood rein und Robin Red, und wie gesagt wenn Du schon in die Richtung gehst kannst Du auch direkt Sweetner reingeben.

Die Zutaten bekommst Du zB. hier:

http://www.common-baits.com/

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## NedRise (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*



fonk schrieb:


> Werde es versuchen thx
> Den mix möchte ich so
> 15% Milchpulver
> 25% Hartweizengrieß
> ...




So war dein Rezept, also Erdbeerpulver als Flavour, kann man so machen, dann 20 % Nectar Blend(Birdfood). Die Eierschalen brauchst Du in den Mix nicht reinrechnen. Dann eher dein Erdbrerpulver.

Mach Dir nicht so einen Kopf. Roll den Mix einfach ab, bei der Verarbeitung kannst Du schauen was Du beim nächsten mal anders machen kannst.

Rollen kannst Du den Mix auf jedem Fall, einfach machen und Erfahrungen sammeln.

Viel Spass.

Michael


----------



## fonk (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Bekommt man das in der tierhandlung auch ?


----------



## NedRise (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Mensch Amigo, was hast Du mit der Tierhandlung?

Glaube nicht, das sind Zutaten aus der Vogelzucht, deshalb Birfood. Nicht mit einem Körnermix zu vergleichen.

Gruss.|wavey:


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

In der Tierhandlung bekommt man "Eifutter". Das kannst du nehmen. Robin Red gibt es da eher nicht.


----------



## fonk (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Also sowas http://m.fressnapf.de/shop/multifit-eifutter-600g . Muss ich das noch mahlen oder so
Soll ich noch lebensmittelfarbe hinzugeben ?


----------



## NedRise (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Ganz ehrlich, dass musst Du wissen, ob Du Farbe drin haben willst. Falls Du den Boilie in einer bestimmten Farbe haben willst dann ja. Ansonsten Mische alles und schau was dabei rauskommt.

So wie dein Mix aussieht, wird der Boillie hell werden.

Gruss.


----------



## fonk (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Muss ich das "Eifutter" noch mahlen oder soll ich das so nehmen ?


----------



## NedRise (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Kommt auf die Konsistenz bzw. Körnung vor kann ich so nicht sagen...


----------



## Carras (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Moin,

Eifutter muss man normal nicht vorher nochmals mahlen.

hab auch schon das vom Fressnapf genutzt, ohne es vorher zu mahlen. Geht einwandfrei.


Gruß


----------



## fonk (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boilie Rezept Erdbeere Hilfe/Meinungen*

Danke werds versuchen


----------

